# John Rector's book, The Cold Kiss, gets optioned for a movie



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

John's book, The Grove, has been an indie bestseller on the Kindle for almost a year now. According to his Facebook update, his second book, The Cold Kiss, which comes out July 20, has been optioned for a movie by the producer of Ella Enchanted and The Indian in the Cupboard.

Way to go, John!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Grove-ebook/dp/B002AVU2MI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263493434&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You know you're next, Boyd.  We're all rooting for you.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

awesome, i love reading books then comparing them to the movies to check for differences


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

boydm said:


> John's book, The Grove, has been an indie bestseller on the Kindle for almost a year now. According to his Facebook update, his second book, The Cold Kiss, which comes out July 20, has been optioned for a movie by the producer of Ella Enchanted and The Indian in the Cupboard.
> 
> Way to go, John!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Grove-ebook/dp/B002AVU2MI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263493434&sr=1-1


Very cool.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Hey, Boyd.  Thanks for posting this.  It's been an exciting week.

Looking forward to seeing you at Thrillerfest this year.  By then, we should both have a lot to talk about.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good, I may give it a read...

Thanks


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

jrector said:


> Hey, Boyd. Thanks for posting this. It's been an exciting week.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at Thrillerfest this year. By then, we should both have a lot to talk about.


When does the thrillerfest take place?


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> When does the thrillerfest take place?


It's July 7-10 in New York City. It's a lot of fun, and some huge authors will be there, including Ken Follett, David Morrell, Harlan Coben, Gayle Lynds, Lisa Scottoline, and Brad Meltzer. Here's the link:

http://www.thrillerwriters.org/thrillerfest/index.html


----------

